
Success Takes Time for Startups, so Start Now - tortilla
http://www.wrevenue.com/2009/09/29/success-takes-time-for-startups-so-start-now/
======
andhapp
One good example of that would be Pandora. I only found out few months ago
through amazing venture voice podcast that the idea was conceived about a
decade ago.

